# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Anybody ever glued Fibre cement to concrete slab?

## Dirty Doogie

I have a sanded concrete slab under the house that looks awful. I have sanded and more or less levelled the concrete surface with a diamond blade concrete sander. I was hoping to get a terrazzo effect and in some places I did. However the slab has been levelled up with mortar and levelling compounds in places and the look of this is pretty crappy. there are also a few divots missing out of the slab here and there that were only revealed during the sanding process. 
I was considering tiling over but really don't want that expense or work load. 
 So I have a bright idea - glue down 6mm fibre cement sheets, sikaflex the joins, then clear seal the surface. Nice smooth and durable. The glue was going to be cement based tile glue (for economy). 
Has anyone ever tried this?  Did the sheets stay down?

----------


## Master Splinter

I wouldn't - I'd suspect that the surface would damage far too easily (its not as hard as concrete). 
Fill the divots with epoxy, and hit the whole thing with heavy duty cement paint in the colour of your choice (or grey, for the tradionalists).

----------


## memphis

i donno, clear coated cement sheeting might look a tad sh*t...

----------


## memphis

..but i have seen it done on a small area for some reason, flexable powdered tile adhesive was the weapon of choice

----------


## Dirty Doogie

This may not be one of my better ideas. 
I have seen fibre cement sheets laid as a floor covering and I thought they looked very nice - but I have since learnt that these sheets were actually 10mm compressed sheet and the price of these sheets is about the same as mid range tiles per metre - so I'm not very keen on the idea now. 
 After some initial experimentation with 6 mm sheet, I know there are going to be technical issues eg back face of sheets need sealing or they bow up wards as the moisture from the glue is absorbed.  I also priced the hard polyester sealer I intended to use on the face - yikes $240 for 10 litres. 
All too expensive me thinks. 
So I'm now thinking of applying a levelling agent and maybe painting the floor. I have never used leveller before, so what is the bet I muck it up and have to tile over LOL! 
Cheers  Doogie

----------


## Claw Hama

DD, what are you planning on doing on this slab? Could you just lay some mixed hardwood decking over it or find some budget priced tiles or pavers and still do the flexible tile adhesive thing???

----------


## Bloss

What Claw Hama says - whack a bed of mortar down with some bondcrete and use some suitable tiles or use pavers - even just screed out some sand and lay pavers butted tight then just use some mortar around the perimeter to hold in place (but if you tamp the sand that'd be enough anyway). 
But paint's OK too and would be the easiest & cheapest. Good paving paint in that sort of situation will last many years and good colour range. 
Or you could just fill the whole place up with tools and sawdust . . .  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dirty Doogie

The area in question used to be my workshop/ tool room area and was filled with tools and sawdust and overspray etc etc.  Now it is supposed to become a 2 nd living area /rumpus room.  I've attached a couple of pics to show the surface qualities. 
I'm thinking I just have to bite my wallet and get some (cheap) tiles. Oh my poor knees - I'm too old for this LOL.

----------


## Claw Hama

Ok how about,,,,,fill any major cracks etc with a little mortar and bondcrete and then put some cheap secondhand carpet or budget priced vinyl over it??

----------


## Dirty Doogie

Hi Claw, yes I have been thinking about that option also. What ever I do is going to be a PITA. 
There is a local guy on ebay offering free laying if you buy his tiles for $30 mt2. You pay extra for the adhesive grout etc but sounds like a good deal to me.

----------


## AIRMAN

I saw that on ebay too, he had 50m2 min, not sure how he can make any money. It also says, concrete slab to Australian Standard, he might try and get more for a uneven surface as it does make the process alot slower than tiling on a brand new level slab.

----------

